# Stateline Reservoir



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I drew a moose tag in Wyoming and was thinking of taking my family up to scout and we could camp/fish at Stateline Res. I looked through past stocking reports and it just shows planter rainbows for the most part. Not much other info on the UDWR site about the Res.

Does it winterkill? Brookies or planter bows or kokes? Would it be accessible now? 
Are there any roads that go from the Mirror Lake Hwy over to Stateline Res (just looking for short-cuts in time). 

Any advice would be appreciated. I'd like to get up that way in the next couple weeks to look around. Thanks


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Stateline is mostly planter rainbows, There are a few brookies by the inlets on the south end. The best fishing is just west of the main campground right off shore. Bridger lake has better fishing for big fish. But the best fishing there is out of a canoe or small boat. There is one road that I know of but it's pretty nasty. And I highly doubt it's open this early in the season. Marsh lake up there also has some good fishing from the west side campground. And good luck on the moose hunt, that's awesome!!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Stateline has Rainbows, Kokanee and some large Tiger trout. You can pull down the ramp and fish some of the small bays nearby, but to access anymore of the lake a boat is almost necessary, there are a few trails leading off from the main road but the majority of that side of the lake has some pretty steep shoreline down to the water.

And Stateline doesn't winterkill...
Thread:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/32265-rocky-mountain-high.html

As mentioned, there are a few other lakes that are definitely worth trying while you're there. All have good access and good fishing.

As far as any shortcuts, your best bet is just highway to Ft. Bridger, then on. It's all pavement so you can maintain a decent momentum. If you're wanting to explore there are a few options to choose from though. Depends on time, and how much you like your vehicle. ;-)

Here's a thread for a different lake but these options will get you to Stateline as well.
Thread:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/21-gr...stest-route-north-slope-road-utah-valley.html


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I've a Also caught grayling out of it. Probably the best lake between bridger marsh and stateline. Is stateline.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tips and suggestions. I figure the family will enjoy the scouting more if they have something to do. We may have to explore the ponds and streams with a couple fly rods, too.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't neglect the streams. Recently discovered the Smith's Fork just above the China Meadows trailhead and have had a blast the last couple years.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great mushrooms around Stateline, especially in the fall.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Goob- We should meet up this Fall. I will help you pack out your mushrooms and you can help me pack out my moose.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> Goob- We should meet up this Fall. I will help you pack out your mushrooms and you can help me pack out my moose.


Sounds fair to me, you gotta deal.

From the drainage we talked about:






see ya


----------



## OCF (Nov 4, 2009)

Make sure you check out Henries Fork - always saw a lot of moose when I hunted elk up there years ago.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow Goob, that is some pretty country. I'd shoot any of those bulls. Even that young bull on the right in the lake would make some fine moose fixin's. I look forward to hunting and fishing a new area. (of course at a much lower elevation than the photos)


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I spent two summers--summer of 91 and summer of 92--living at the Forest Service cabin at Bridger Lake working for a grad student from USU doing his doctorate on fisheries. We did a lot of work on the streams in the area…and, after I graduated and received my BA, I moved to Mountain View Wyoming where I lived for three years--98,99, and 2000.

…since fish are my addiction, and the only reason I took the job was to fish the Uintas, I feel like I know that area really well. Personally, I never took any liking to Stateline Reservoir. I felt like the fish were mostly very small, skinny, planter rainbows and not really worth the time. I did like messing around with the kokes, though, when they started running in the fall (within the legal guidelines of course). If I were to spend time in that area again on a camping trip, I would probably camp at Bridger Lake. For me, this lake was much more enjoyable to fish than Stateline…and the brook trout in Bridger were bigger than anything I ever saw come from Stateline. The best lake, though, in that area was China Lake which is a short walk through the trees near China Meadows. Back then, it had really nice cutthroat in it and some nice brookies. My fear back then, though, was that the brookies would overpopulate and eventually stunt. My bet is that this reservoir is now full of small brookies….but, I would still check it out. I would also be sure to hike in to Hessie Lake…which is about a five mile walk. Again, back then Hessie was full of big cuts--over 20 inches--but a goof with stocking resulted in stunted brookies up there too. That is a beautiful hike, though, and I wouldn't hesitate to make the walk just to get up there again! Anyway, one of these days, I will visit that country again….hope you enjoy!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Also, there is a road that will take you from the Kamas area over to Stateline…it goes past the Lyman Lakes to the Meeks Cabin Reservoir road and eventually past the West Fork of the Smith's Fork drainage over to the East Fork of the Smith's Fork…but, I don't think it will save you time.

If I were hunting Moose over there on the Wyoming side, I would also check out the Henries Fork drainage…but, I would also check out the Gilbert Creek area and I would check out some of the other small drainages below the Hewinta Guard station after I cross the border into Wyoming.

I used to love elk hunting below what we called Table Mountain in Wyoming above Mountain View…we saw some really nice bull moose down in there, but you would need horses to get a moose out of there.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

The pine beetle has really hurt the camping at Bridger Lake, but the fishing is usually good. We tend to catch bigger bows at Marsh, but the fishing is slightly slower. Have had decent trips at Stateline, but don't usually spend a lot of time there because we usually fish where we camp and don't camp there often. The fishing at China Lake is usually slow, with a one or two fish outing being above average. The Brooks can get a little bigger there, but not big enough for the slower fishing.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

WY2- Thanks! I appreciate your input and will look into the areas you recommended for both fish in UT and moose in WY. I don't see Table Mtn on my map-- but I'll dig around and see what comes up. I have horses so that won't be a problem. Although my goal is to shoot one with the family, so smaller closer to where they can get to it means more to me than farther and larger if I am alone. Unfortunately, Gilbert Cr is just outside the Western boundary of my moose unit. 

N8- Thanks for the advice.


----------

